

Why I left Google - nvk
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/c02f1ff471c6

======
shandip

        The main reason I was resisting 
        was because I would be giving up 
        the safety and prestige associated 
        with life as a Googler
    

We all have issues with leaving safe jobs.

*edit for style

